# balcony replacement



## Bree Narran (5 Mar 2014)

Due to ongoing leaks from balcony floor to living space below we are planning replacing 6 as soon as we can

We are looking at replacement membrane and tiling.
Has anyone done this?


----------



## Aosdan (7 Mar 2014)

Yes ... 
A balcony at our complex is directly over the living room of the apartment below. 
The balcony flooded and it was also causing dampness issues in the living room below. 
The builder, twelve years ago had laid inadequate insulation on the concrete floor of the balcony. Also they had not sealed the balcony floor with waterproofing material. The slabs on the balcony were laid on plastic holders directly on top of the inadequate insulation which like just like broken up pieces of styrofoam. 
The gravel use for the side channels was a slight upgrade on sand. 
The down pipe inlet was unprotected .. it had no grill. 
We removed all materials from the balcony. 
We sealed the flooring and up a distance on the walls with rubberised paint
Proper insulation was laid on that 
Pea gravel was used as a base for the slabs and as filler material for the side channels 
A met grill was fixed to the down flow outlet and some larger stones on top of that. 
The job was perfect
It is important not to allow top soil from plant pots to spill on balconies. 
It is important not to allow weeds to grow between the slabs or in the side channels. 
It is important to ensure that the copping stones do not gather moss and that the pointing is repaired as necessary.


----------



## Bree Narran (25 Mar 2014)

What material did you lay over the membrane?
Considering tiles.


----------



## lantus (25 Mar 2014)

This company make solid plastic deck which needs no painting or maintenance and comes with a 20 year guarantee. things like this can make a huge difference to a OMCs budgets and future liability in terms of maintenance.

http://www.irishrecycledproducts.ie/

 its €58 for .54m2 off the top of my head. The company will send out samples so you can see what it is like.


----------



## Bree Narran (28 Mar 2014)

Looks good. Many thanks


----------



## Bree Narran (6 Apr 2014)

Contacted thst company and received a sample.

What type of a membrane is best?   Presently we hace fibre glass
Put down by the builders.


----------

